# Moving to HKG and need some advice



## shawnyinhkg (Nov 4, 2011)

I am in thhe process of relocating to HKG. I previously lived in HKG for 6 years so have a pretty good idea of the lifestyle, however during that time i was a bachelor. Now married with 2 children so I need to know things i never before consisedered. If kids go to school in Tai Tam at HKIS and I work in Kwai Chung what would be the ideal housing location assuming monthly budget of HKD 40-50K?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

I am sure someone will be along to help you with your request.

Maiden


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

With that price range, the small size of Hong Kong, and because Hong Kong (and kowloon) has a fast public transportation you will have many choices. You can easily live in Hong kong Island or just directly North of it in Kowloon. As you know you can get a 9,000 dollar 500 sq ft place or a 30,000 500 sq ft apartment. In your case you having 2 kids you will need a 900 and above place which will cost you depending on your location. JW


----------

